# Please read this if you have trouble with uploading pictures



## MarPassion

The maximum size for uploading pictures is 200 kb per picture and the maximum size is 800/800.

If you need to resize your image then here is a very simple tool that is free to use:
http://www.resize2mail.com

Let me know if you still have any troubles with adding pictures.


----------

